# Seeking Advice



## juliag014 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I don't technically have results out of range, but my TSH level has been dropping and I was wondering if I have a thyroid issue going on. In the last six months, I have developed issues with my heart racing even at rest, palpitations, fatigue and debilitating, severe anxiety. I've gained weight. My hair has thinned so much that people comment on it, I'm constantly mottled and cold, and my skin is super sensitive to the sun - I flush within 30 seconds of direct sunlight. My doctors have ordered blood work and below are the results for my TSH. My TSH has been consistently around the same number for the last ten years, so a downward trend is unusual. I know I'm still within the range, but I'm definitely confused.

Feb 2016: 3.35 mIU/L (Range: 0.32-4.00)
Dec 2017: 1.44 mIU/L (Range: 0.32-4.00)
April 2018: 0.8 mIU/L (Range: 0.32-4.00)

I hope it's not inappropriate that I've posted - if it is, I'm sorry for the trouble. Any thoughts would be appreciated, I'm desperate to feel like myself again.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Looks like something is definitely going on with your thyroid.

I would suggest these tests to help determine what's going on. Free T-4 and Free T-3 for the free and unbound thyroid hormone circulating at time of draw. TSH is a pituitary hormone and used primarily as a thyroid function screening test. If your doctor won;t run the "free tests" keep looking until you wind one that will.

A\ntibodies tests - TPO, TSI and Thyroglobulin


----------



## juliag014 (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks for the response and welcome, Lovlkn! My next appt isn't for another 6 months or so, so I'll try and get in before that to get those other tests. My doctor did test my Free T4 though, and it was 15 pmol/L (Range: 9-19 pmol/L).

In case it's relevant, my ESR levels have been between 50-75 (Range: 2-30) for the last two years as well, but because my CRP is normal, they discount the test.

I know TSH can fluctuate, but is this consistent decline "normal" fluctuations, or out of the norm?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It seems to be dropping consistently every time you tested it, so I would definitely push for those other tests mentioned above.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My doctor did test my Free T4 though, and it was 15 pmol/L (Range: 9-19 pmol/L).


This is mid range and "normal"

If you are in a state where you can order your own labs you can get the lab's you need here, which includes the TPO, TSI and TgAb. This is one of the only panels I have found offering the TSI test and since your TSH is falling I highly suggest you have TSI tested. Sometimes it's easier to just pay for the tests than it is to find a doc to run them. If they come back abnormal you can then research the tests and help educate your doc - sad but true fact.

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/thyroid-tests/panels/ultimate-thyroid-function-panel.aspx


----------

